# Drury brothers!!!



## Wi hunter (Nov 12, 2007)

Have u heard that Mark and Terry drury switched to PSE!!! i never thought that would happen??? i wonder wat there goin to call some of there shows now? jw wat yall think about that? :darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

ya do asearch it was allover AT when it was announced it was pretty surprising but its probably good for them


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Wi hunter said:


> Have u heard that Mark and Terry drury switched to PSE!!! i never thought that would happen??? i wonder wat there goin to call some of there shows now? jw wat yall think about that? :darkbeer:


Change the shows? The only change is the sponsors! Instead of Hoyt.. its PSE! They never really had their shows named after Hoyt did they? Maybe i missed that!


----------



## Wi hunter (Nov 12, 2007)

*lol*

my bad on that one hahaha i was thnking about that after i wrote it


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Who cares? I wouldn't, specially if I got paid a lot to do so like they probably did.:wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, I never expected it.
For all that they did fro Hoyt.

but i guess money is their main thing/

But best of luck to those guys!


----------



## deermaster (Feb 4, 2005)

the new pse for them is the dream season


----------



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe Hoyt didn't want to give them as much sponsor money any more.
It would be interesting to know if they dropped Hoyt, or if Hoyt dropped them.
I could really care less, because I don't like PSE, the Drury's, or anything they are about. 
It's a good move for me, because now I may look into buying a Hoyt if I ever get a new bow.:tongue:


----------



## EMK (Jan 21, 2007)

Nobody is worse than Fitzgerald, praise a bow like its the second coming and in the next video their is another brand. Its all about the money. 

I just want to know what the going price is for endorsement, if you change every year it should keep going up right.


----------

